# Need info on a Mauser 98 scope mount.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Does anyone here know of a scope mount I can mount on my 98 that I don't have to wreck my collector value with by drilling holes in it or rasping up my stock?:scratch


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Sorry........There is none..........You can drill and tap the side of the receiver, or the top, but either way you have destroyed value, More gooder to just keep it pure and buy a plain-Jane for $349.00 already D&T'ed.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

You can see if any of these bolt-on mounts will work for you. You didn't really specify which type of Mauser 98 you had.

Mauser Scope Mounts


----------

